# [ALSA]ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers

## guitoo

j'ai voulu passer du noyau 6.5.8 au 2.6.11 pour tester udev/hal/gnome-volume-manager

j'ai recompiler les modules nvidia et ndiswrapper sans probleme mais pour alsa j'ai cette erreur la au chargement

 *Quote:*   

> * Loading ALSA modules...
> 
>  *   Loading: snd-card-0...
> 
>  *   Loading: snd-seq-oss...
> ...

 

j'ai installé alsa en utilisant le package alsa-driver j'ai defini ALSA_CARDS="cs46xx" dans le make.conf

avec lspci |grep -i audio

 *Quote:*   

> 0000:01:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: Cirrus Logic CS 4614/22/24 [CrystalClear SoundFusion Audio Accelerator] (rev 01)

 

donc c'est bien le bon driver 

avec lsmod

 *Quote:*   

> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> snd_pcm_oss            47776  0
> 
> snd_mixer_oss          17280  1 snd_pcm_oss
> ...

 

j'ai jamais reussi a faire correctement fonctionné alsa sur la gentoo :/ je comprend pas ce que je fait mal.

 :Crying or Very sad:  Help me please  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Gaug

tu pourrais utiliser le driver alsa qui est dans le kernel 2.6.x et le compiler en dure c'est bien plus façile.

Vérifie que tout est bien unmuter.

----------

## guitoo

je l'avais compilé en dur avec le noyau precedent mais j'arrivais pas a faire marcher l'emulation oss alors j'essayé de compiler avec le package alsa-driver et la je viens de tester avec les driver du noyau en module j'ai toujours le meme probleme. Je vais essayer de tout remettre en dur.

Comment repasser sur les drivers du noyau? j'ai juste unmergé alsa-driver.

ça doit etre une option dans le noyau qui pose probleme. J'ai trouvé midi usb caché dans les driver usb qui est fait parti d'oss du coup j'ai recupéré mon boitier midi masi j'ai toujour pas ma carte son dans /proc/asound/

----------

## guitoo

grrr

Quelle que soit la methode j'ai juste un driver et un  peripherique mais aucun lien ce se fait entre les deux?

----------

## El_Goretto

T'es passé par alsaconf, ou t'as tout configuré à la main? Si tu fais un modprobe à la mano des modules alsa concernés (celui snd-cs46xx en particuliers), quelle est l'erreur, et que dit dmesg au même moment?

Question subsidiaire: quel est ton matériel (un laptop?)

(ps: je me suis battu avec un sasfépu pour faire marcher une CS4237 ISA ce week-end)

En gros, il s'agit de savoir si tu as correctement configuré les options pour ALSA si il y en a besoin (adresse mémoire, irq, etc).

----------

## Gentree

peut-tu clarifier la methode t'as choisi ainsi que les etapes que t'as fait?

dns noyeau est p-etre plus simple.

sinon desactiver dns noyeau puis il tu faut alsa-driver alsa-oss alsa-utils

HTH  :Cool: 

----------

## guitoo

-dans l'ordre voici toute les opération effectuées

compilation du nouveau noyau

destruction du lien /usr/src/linux

creation d'un lien /usr/src/linux vers le nouveau noyau

emerge nvidia ndiswrapper realtime-lsm alsa-driver

configuration a la main puis en utilisant le script alsaconf : les resultats sont identiques

le module correspondant a ma carte son est chargé mais aucune carte dans /proc/asound

je decide ensuite de tester le driver alsa du noyau en module.

emerge unmerge alsa-driver

j'ai viré tout les modules de /lib/modules-mon noyau/alsa/

j'ai recompilé mon noyau avec gestion du son en dur

et le reste (alsa pcm mixer et le driver pour ma carte) en module

j'ai la meme chose.

alors j'essaye de revenir avec les drivers en dur comme avec mon ancien noyau

je recompile avec tout alsa en dur. je vire les reference a ma carte dans /etc/modules.d/alsa

la comme tout est en dur pas moyen de savoir ce qui se passe mais ça a l'air d'etre le meme probleme.

le driver n'est pas du tout utilisé alors que lspci m'indique bien un peripherique.

En meme temps je suis passé de devfs a udev est ce que ça peut avoir une inffluence?

----------

## guitoo

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> T'es passé par alsaconf, ou t'as tout configuré à la main? Si tu fais un modprobe à la mano des modules alsa concernés (celui snd-cs46xx en particuliers), quelle est l'erreur, et que dit dmesg au même moment?
> 
> Question subsidiaire: quel est ton matériel (un laptop?)
> 
> (ps: je me suis battu avec un sasfépu pour faire marcher une CS4237 ISA ce week-end)
> ...

 

j'avais commencé par configurer a la main mais alsaconf m'a redonnée la meme chose. quand je fait un modprobe du module snd-cs46xx j'ai pas d'erreur.

le script alsasound crise parcequ'il ne trouve rien dans /proc/asound/cards.

ma machine est un pc les son marchait nickel a l'epqoue ou j'avais ma mandrake 8. avec la gentoo et un noyau 2.6.8.1 j'avais du son mais pas d'emulation oss. Maintenant j'ai plus rien du tout. La carte marche toujours sous windows et sur mon linux de secours.

lspci -v pour ma carte son

 *Quote:*   

> 0000:01:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: Cirrus Logic CS 4614/22/24 [CrystalClear SoundFusion Audio Accelerator] (rev 01)
> 
>         Subsystem: Hercules Game Theater XP
> 
>         Flags: bus master, slow devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11
> ...

 

Quand j'ai configuré mon noyau jy suis allé a la vavite avec un make oldconfig et en tapant entrée quand je ne ssavais pas quoi mettre.

Est ce que ça vien pas d'un module que j'ai mis ou que j'ai oublié? en particulier acpi

voila ce que me donne dmesg

 *Quote:*   

> address 0xfee00000
> 
> ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)
> 
> Processor #0 6:10 APIC version 16
> ...

 

----------

## jbjoret

- Tu peux essayer dans ton BIOS de définir au moins un autre IRQ (J'en avais 4 qui étaient sur l'IRQ11).

- Deuxième indice possible: essaye de placer pci=noacpi dans la commande de démarrage de ton noyau.

----------

## El_Goretto

Dis moi, tu as un nforce2 (avec donc le son qui marche très bien à priori). Donc tu as une autre carte son (la CS46XX) en PCI? Donc au pire... (mais ca résoud pas ton problème).

Sinon, est-ce que fait d'avoir emergé alsa-drivers modifie les sources du noyau? Du coup réémerger le noyau et le recompiler pourrait être une idée, si c'est le cas.

Pour la désactivation de l'acpi, j'y crois moyennement sur un nforce2 (j'en ai un), même si sur mon sasfépu, ça m'a sauvé la vie. Désolé, j'ai pas plus d'idées que ça  :Sad: 

----------

## guitoo

pci=noacpi a rien changé.

Ma carte cohabite sur l'irq11 avec l'usb il me semble et ça n'a jamais posé de probleme.

J'utilise mon pc pour la musique sous linux et windows donc je doit utiliser la hercule game theater.

Je pense pas que alsa-driver change le noyau mais je vais essayer de remerger les sources on sait jamais.

J'utilise les vanilla-sources-2.6.11.5 si je fait un emerge -av vanilla-sources il veut m'installer la branche 2.4. J'essayerais un noyau gentoo demain si ça marche toujours pas.

----------

## Gentree

Bon , ca commence a etre un peu complique avec d'autres changements en plus. Un peu de method s'impose.

Reviens sur alsa en noyau.

Pas besoin d'eliminer des modules. Ils seront recompiles ou ignores.

Mets tous en modules [M] y comprit toutes les cartes sons proposes , desactiver OSS, activer ALSA OSS emulation.

Comme cela il va charger les modules approprie a ta carte , facon de confirmer lequel est bon.

emerge -u alsa-driver alsa-oss

rebuild le noyau.

reboot.

dmesg | grep -i alsa 

(noter)

lsmod  doit indiquer les modules de carte charges. Il y a peut-etre 2, un pour celle du carte mere un pour la carte pci.

Puis il faut configurer /etc/modules.d/alsa  les commentaires en anglais mais il me semble que ca doit-etre dans tes chords.

Il faut mettre une ligne pour chaque carte que tu veut dans la section ALSA puis lier les dans la section OSS.

/etc/init.d/alsasound restart

Si tu veut faire cela , poster la resultat.

Je croit que udev il y est pour qqch. quel version?

HTH./  :Cool: 

----------

## guitoo

emerge -u alsa-driver alsa-oss

tu es sur?

c'est pas un emerge -C?

----------

## Gentree

mes excuses  :Embarassed:  chez-moi : alias emu='emerge -C'

BTW mon system qui marche alsa utilise udev-043, t'es en udev pure ou avec devfs ?

----------

## guitoo

nodevfs en option au boot

et dans /etc/conf.d/rc

RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="yes"

RC_DEVFSD_STARTUP="yes"

J'ai essayé pour etre sur en boutant avec l'option noudev ça ne change rien.

je vais essayer ce que tu m'a proposé

----------

## Gentree

 *Quote:*   

> RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="yes"

 

je crois que cela va figer un mauvais config. Je mets "no".

j'ai mis  udev dans grub plutot que ce que t'as indique, 

et aussi pour le /proc/asound/cards j'ai du desactiver dans le noyau:

filesystems

  pseuo-fs

     devfs

         activate on boot

en peut avoir devfs compiler mais decocher "on boot" .

Si ne suis guru en udev mais il me semble que j'avais le meme pb avant de faire ca.

HTH.  :Cool: 

----------

## guitoo

oui activer dev au boot est bien decoché.

pour udev j'ai suivis ce howto http://webpages.charter.net/decibelshelp/LinuxHelp_UDEVPrimer.html

dmesg |grep -i alsa n'a rien donnée du tout

----------

## Gentree

(oublier grep alsa , ca me donne rein non plus.)

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=87117

t'as quel noyau? udev ?

uname -r 

le udev dans grub.conf est pour un bug de genkernel mais ca ne fairait pas de mal en tous cas.

J'ai mis mon ~x86 system en pur udev pour confirmer et ca marche comme j'ai indique et c'est bon, j'ai du son et /proc/asound/card0 existe.

 :Cool: 

----------

## guitoo

noyau vanilla 2.6.11.5

udev 0.45

je vais reactiver le son dans le bios pour voir.

----------

## Gentree

La il faudrait re-edit /etc/modules.d/alsa pour une 2eme carte 

T'en est ou avec mes diverses conceils 

on est ou?

Au fait ca donne quoi  mount ? Il t'affiche des /dev/hda... ou des /dev/host/ide.....?

 :Cool: 

----------

## guitoo

Arg le son integré marche. ya que ma carte son qui refuse de marcher avec alsa-driver ou le noyau 2.6.11.5

----------

## Gentree

c'est pour ca que je t'ai conceile a mettre en [M] tous les modules son pour q'uil prends le bon. T'as essaye?

 :Cool: 

----------

## guitoo

oui j'ai tout mis en module et il ya que intel8x0 qui est utilisé. Aucun driver ne veux de ma carte son  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Gentree

bon , t'as retabli alsa , udev etc. c'est un simple qu de pilote.

t'avait parle de mandrake et ton system de secour.

Y-a-til un sys qqconc pret a reconnaitre cette carte , si oui fait lsmod pour trouve le module qui marche.

 :Cool: 

----------

## guitoo

Sur mon gentoo de secours c'est en dur et le nom du module c'est snd-cs46xx et ça marche. bon bah je suis plus a ça pret je vais essayer un noyau 2.6 gentoo.

----------

## Gentree

T'as dit que tu fait du son sous Linux, et je voit que t'avait realtime-lsm .

Tu fait de l'enrigistrement?

T'as reussi jack?

----------

## guitoo

oui jai jack d'installé et meme jack_fst. j'ai installé jack_fst hier alors c'est frustrant de plus avoir de son maintenant que ça marche. mais des que ça marche je m'installe kontakt  :Smile: . j'ai essayé des petit freeware sans installation et ça a l'air de marcher. mais comme j'ai pas de prise mni jack je peux rien tester sue la carte mere. je fait pas d'enregistrement j'utilise surtout des synthé virtuels. je m'amuse bien avec zynaddsubfx il a bien la patate ce petit synthé. mon calvier est branché sur un periph usb-audio qui lui marche nickel. par contre j'arrive a lancer jack en realtime qu'en etant root.

----------

## Gentree

 *Quote:*   

> j'arrive a lancer jack en realtime qu'en etant root.

   c'est normale, le noyau ne donne pas l'access realtime au procesus utilisateur.

Ca ne doit t'empecher a faire tourner les logiciels qui depends jack en tant que user.

Tu peut poster ton  /etc/asound.conf ? J'ai du mal la. 

Merci.  :Cool: 

----------

## guitoo

j'ai pas de /etc/asound.conf

pour jack en realtime je pensais qu'il suffisait d'etre dans le groupe realtime.

----------

## guitoo

Quand je fait un alsaconf il me detecte bien les 2 cartes mais si je selectionne la cs46xx il 'arrive pas a la charger. j'ai essayé de la changer de port pci ça change rien.

----------

## guitoo

Je voudrais essayer un autrre noyau mais ils sont "masked by: profile"

comment je fait pour les installer?

----------

## guitoo

j'ai installé un vanilla 2.6.11.7 et c'est le meme probleme.

----------

